# (MN) Handsome Dark Yellow Lab



## mark vossbein (Jan 31, 2009)

High Voltage Captains Mark V (Maverick) MH QAA
( FC AFC Teddy's Ebonstar James x High Voltage Power on Penny SH )
MH at 2 years, Open win at 4 years. All clearances, hips excellent, elbows normal, CMN clear, EIC carrier, and eyes normal.
Stud fee $ 600.00 Semen available.
Contact: Mark Vossbein at [email protected] or 218-865-6321


----------

